# Short in Wheel-Mounted Radio Controls?



## d2htornado (Sep 18, 2005)

I've been having strange things happening with my steering wheel-mounted radio controls. Up until recently, the following would happen infrequently:

- Pressing VOL UP mutes the audio. Pressing again unmutes. Pressing MUTE works as it should, and causes VOL UP to revert to its correct function.

This happened so infrequently and was always corrected easily by pushing the MUTE button, so I never thought much of it. I theorized that perhaps pushing the VOL UP button was also pushing the MUTE button, as they are located next to each other.

Recently, though, the following has been happening, and more frequently:

- Pressing VOL DOWN causes volume to increase. The only way to get the volume to go down is to turn it down with the on-radio knob.

This problem seemed to go away after 15-20 minutes of driving and tinkering around. I would take it straight to the dealer, but I can't re-produce this problem at will. It just seems to happen at random, but more frequently recently. Searching the forum, I didn't find any posts that indicated similar experiences, so I'm asking now to see if anyone else has had something like this happen to them. Oh yeah. '04 GTO.

THANKS!


----------



## shortmancan (Jul 31, 2005)

04 here too...Mine has been doing it also..not alot. and of course when I pass by the dealer for them to look at it quits...(might be scared to go LOL) Maybe someone will let us know why it does that.


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

I have had the exact same problems as you described also. It does it only on occasion, and as you said is easliy corrected by just pushing the "mute" button again. It is pretty freakin annoying, but I cannot replicate the action, so the dealer cannot help me either. I thought I was the only one having this problem. Atleast I know that my car is not just retarded...  but I would like to see if somebody else out there has some answers...


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

do a search on www.ls1gto.com there are a couple hundred people with same problem..
Dealer is supposed to swap out your radio controls if you have the problem and clean the connectors on the radio side.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Happens with GTOs and other cars with steering wheel controls from time to time. Crap like turning the volume up when you're pushing the down button, etc. Wish that stuff came as an option so I could pass on it...


----------

